

Charles P Thacker (MSR) wins 2009 ACM Turing Award - yarapavan
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/features/2010/mar10/03-09chuckthacker.mspx

======
yarapavan
ACM Citation:
[http://awards.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1336106&srt=all...](http://awards.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1336106&srt=all&aw=140&ao=AMTURING&yr=2009)

For the pioneering design and realization of the first modern personal
computer -- the Alto at Xerox PARC -- and seminal inventions and contributions
to local area networks (including the Ethernet), multiprocessor workstations,
snooping cache coherence protocols, and tablet personal computers.

